
Enhance Security with Port Knocking - chaostheory
http://www.linux-mag.com/id/5445
======
bprater
knockd was created by Judd Vinet, same hacker that created the popular distro,
Arch Linux.

It's a creative project, but it is definitely not the recipe for sloppy
security in other places.

